# Traveling with a handgun



## Wheels (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/administration/crime_records/chl/Traveling.pdf

According to this admendment, you can not travel with a handgun. You can't have a gun in your car.. Is that correct? If so, how do you go to the range?

Second question is what is the correct way your supposed to keep your gun in your car? Lately I have been driving with the gun in my passenger seat, in my lap inside a fanny pack. If I get pulled over, can I get in trouble for this?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U can have a gun in your car while "traveling" - but traveling was never defined in the law - Was it passing leaving your county, passing thru another and ending up in a 3rd? That was the presumption, but no one knew.

A year or so ago, the people ion the Tex govt finally changed the law, but it is still vague. Now, everyone is presumed to be "traveling" unless proved otherwise. They still have not defined "traveling," but the law change kinda means U can have a gun in the car now.

Some buy city DA's have stated that they will still prosecute for having a gun in the car w/o a concealed handgun permit, though. So, U could still be arrested and have to fight it out in court.

If a TX resident, U'd be better off getting a CCW to just avoid any problems. If not a TX resident but passing thru TX, try to have a permit that TX recognizes.


----------



## Wheels (Oct 9, 2006)

I just completed the CHL and sent in the money last week. Now I am just waiting to get the license. I carry the gun in my car to keep from being car jacked. At night I keep the gun very close and accessible.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Without a CHL, you can legally have your pistol next to you while driving to and from the range. It's best to secure it in the glove box or trunk though. If you get into a wreck with that pistol on your lap, where will it be then? You could get a shoulder rig and wear it under an open button up shirt if you absolutely need to be that close to it. However, don't walk into a building like that or you'll be illegally carrying a concealed weapon.


----------



## coolguy (Oct 28, 2006)

If you purely need to transport firearms from and to anywhere in the US even cross counties/states linex. The federal law allow you to do so, provide you have the firearms unloaded and in locked containers such as a lock-safe or the trunk. This is helpful for Utah conceal when crossing States don't recognized Utah permit, you can legally do so with your pistol unloaded and lock in the trunk.

I'm not sure about TX, but in the PRK, having the gun readily available to you outside your private places, (such as home/business/work/camp ground) is consider conceal. So with you in the driver seat and the shotgun, well, not lockup in the shotgun seat is conceal.


----------

